# My poem to my husband



## Heartbroken84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I like to write poetry and it's something I haven't done for a long time, I wanted to send my H a card for valentines and decided to write a poem to go with it. Thought I'd share...


My dear darling husband,
My amazing best friend,
We're no longer in a partnership,
Our relationship had to end.

We had some amazing times together,
Such a colourful past,
We lived our lives hand in hand,
We really did have a blast.

We travelled the world & had so much fun,
We connected in such a deep way, 
We built our lives together,
Our hopes & dreams the same.

We have two beautiful children,
For that I'll always love you,
Your a wonderful father to them,
That's one thing I always knew.

The past few years have not been good,
We've struggled to make it work,
We tried so hard but struggled through,
There's been lots of pain & hurt.

We relied on each other way too much,
We didn't stand on our two feet,
We allowed our identities to be lost,
Until we both admitted defeat.

Now it's time to spread our wings,
And find who we are again,
We owe it to ourselves to grow,
To people we are now not then.

Marriage is like a flower,
It needs attention & lots of care,
We neglected to water our relationship,
The dedication just wasn't there.

It kills me to imagine my life without you,
It really hurts a lot,
But this is something we have to do,
It isn't a choice we've got.

I hope one day you see me,
In the light you always did,
The respect you had for me returns,
And you appreciate the way I live.

I hope one day we can draw a line,
And leave the past where it belongs,
No more resentments & arguments,
Which is what we wanted all along.

I pray one day you realise,
That in the end we're meant to be,
That this is just part of our journey,
It can make us stronger you will see.

I believe you are my soulmate,
But we both lost our way,
Fate is now in charge of our lives,
And we can only live in the day.

Happy valentines my sweet,
You will always be in my heart,
This is now a time to be true to ourselves,
A brand new fresh start.

(By Heartbroken84)


----------



## Brystensmom (Feb 3, 2014)

Its Beautiful, and i hope it shows your growth. Being willing to accept the situation will give you the power to overcome it.


----------



## KeepLookingUp (Feb 6, 2014)

What a great poem. Based on what you've written I'm led to believe that you are hopeful for reconciliation. I find myself in a similar situation and your words resonated with me. Thank you.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

This broke my heart....it cut me deeply. I write this as my eyes are welling up........This poem is my story.....I just saw my 24 married years flashing before my eyes.......ouch.....much pain........D


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And if I might be so bold as to offer my own poem to my cheating XW!

Roses are red, violets are blue'
You're a no good cheating skank,
And I'm so glad that we're through!

Don't really mean to make levity of your situation nor your beautiful poem, Betrayed One! It's that I hope that I could, in some small way, make you smile just a little bit.

And painful as it is, you will definitely recover. Because the truth of the matter is that you are the strong one, and you have the resolve to see yourself through this all! You adamantly show that you, indeed, have a huge, forgiving heart. And for that, I enthusiastically commend you! Welcome to TAM! Sorry to see you here, but with the loving, caring, and playful hearts that you'll find here, you'll find that you came to the right place!*


----------



## Heartbroken84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you Brystensmom, I've had lots of realisations over the past few days, both good & bad. I've come a long way in such a short time & although I'm sure there will be many more bad days, i hope that through them I'll have good too. I'm doing a 12 step programme which is really helping 

KeepLookingUp - I have no idea if reconciliation is possible & know we can't be together now. I hope in the future that changes but it seems like a very slim chance  good luck with your journey too, I hope you find the happiness you deserve.

Betrayedone - I'm sorry to make you cry, it's written from the heart & shows just how I feel I think. The thought of not having a future together breaks my heart & so I'm trying not to even contemplate that right now as I just fall apart. Sorry your struggling so much, it's such a difficult thing to go through isn't it - big hugs, stay strong.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Please allow me to reiterate that I absolutely love your heartfelt poem. And whenever you feel up to it, I know that I, as well as the rest of the TAM community, would love to hear your full story!

Gods speed to you, m'dear!*


----------



## Heartbroken84 (Feb 2, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Please allow me to reiterate that I absolutely love your heartfelt poem. And whenever you feel up to it, I know that I, as well as the rest of the TAM community, would love to hear your full story!
> 
> 
> 
> Gods speed to you, m'dear!*



My brief story is here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=164425 Although obviously I could probably write a book or 10 about our journey haha!


----------



## IronWine29 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brought tears to my eyes. Simply beautiful.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

So sorry for you, Heartbroken84. I wish you all the best. Take care of you as best you can. Eat as healthy as you can, exercise, keep busy. Keep going for you and make yourself stronger, as best you can. 

That's just terrible. It hurts my heart.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful poem, I had tears in my eyes by the end of it. 

I wish I could write something similar to my stbxh, I know we are apart and sometimes I hope for reconciliation...I even think we are like the film 'Someday'.

But tbh it's just a little thought in my head that I think I will keep locked away until I fully move on. My situation with my stbxh is quite different so I guess for now I am letting him go, as he decided to leave, and letting him live his life the way he has chosen to. He chose to start a new relationship and run away from marriage. 

Someone told me that if you love someone let them go and if their yours they will come back to you. So for now I'm looking after myself, building a future and trying to be independent. And maybe one day or paths will cross again, God brought us together five years ago and I will trust that their is a plan for me, even without my stbxh I know their is a future.

But your poem sums up what I wished could happen for me and my stbxh, but I guess it's just not for us. I really hope it all works out for you Heartbroken84


----------



## Heartbroken84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone. It's valentines day tomorrow so I'm going to give it to him, bit nervous but at least he'll know exactly how I feel.

Juicy I'm sorry that things aren't as you wished, it sounds like you know what you need to do though and in time I'm sure you'll find the happiness you deserve whether that's with or with your stbxh. Hugs!


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Don't do it


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Heartbroken84 said:


> Thank you everyone. It's Valentines Day tomorrow so I'm going to give it to him, bit nervous but at least he'll know exactly how I feel.


*As well you should, my dear! Because then, he will know about your feelings and can choose to act accordingly!

Please keep us all posted! And Happy Valentines Day!*


----------



## Heartbroken84 (Feb 2, 2014)

He read the poem - said it was really nice & it hurts him so much to think about it all so he's blocking it out, he couldn't read the card he said he'd read it later. Hurts to know he's no longer my valentine ;( x


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you HB.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not going there. I can't. Just know I feel for you. My thoughts are with you, Hb84.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

Lots and lots of hugs to you Heartbroken84, I know the feeling and have gone through the same with my stbxh, he blocked everything about us out and still is till this day. I think he just can't and doesn't want to face his true emotions and feelings, and for now he is just living in a lie. Anyway I really hope things get better for you and go the way you want, my prayers and thoughts are with you. *hugs*


----------

